# i would have to burn the machine



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=351_1496110106


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

horizontal pole dancer......:laughing:

the poor machine....at least he left the seat alone....:whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Bleach it, hose it off, paint it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Somebody lost a bet?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I think he's just giving it a lube job.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Another Jerry Springer refugee.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

That is pretty much how I look taking a leak. Lots of heavy steel.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

VinylHanger said:


> That is pretty much how I look taking a leak. Lots of heavy steel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




You know you don't have to get totally naked, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

If I don't it gets stuck in my boot.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

That hoe was asking for it.........


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not trying to see that.

I've very disappointed that I clicked on that. You need to warn us in the future.




Delta


----------



## halfabubbleoff (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks like he wasn't that good with manual "Joy stick" controls:laughing:


----------

